

Microsoft has only 20% of total computer market, says Goldman Sachs - bergie
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21472/microsoft-has-only-20-total-computer-market-half-google-and-trailing-apple-says-goldman-sachs

======
mooism2
Terrible headline. GS says MS has 20% of the computer OS market. (Google
Android 42%, Apple 24%, others 14%.)

That's counting PCs, phones, and tablets. Presumably not counting embedded
devices. Not clear whether it's counting servers. (Are servers PCs?)

